# How much are you paying for diesel?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Down here in North Devon this morning between Barnstaple and Ilfracombe it was 131.9 for diesel and 127.9 for unleaded! Whats going on? By the way Happy New Year. :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Too much is the simple answer.

£1.30 ish around here. and its due to go up 1st Jan.VAT etc so expect another 3p pl
Heating oil ,Kerosene has jumped from 42ppl at the end of October to 79ppl.
Seasonal profiteering as usual.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

130.9 here.

Wrong kind of snow I expect!!

Dave :lol:


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Around the Guildford area diesel is now £1.289 per litre but some petrol stations charge more especially BP.

A Happy New Year to everyone.

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Its 1.17euros here in Spain.  So with the exchange rate £1 per litre


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Not as bad as the UK it seems, but about 1.20 euros, so fractionally more here in France now than during the fuel blockades :roll: 

During the summer I met an ex-driver for a Dragoman type long distance overlanding holiday truck, whose route was often London to Sydney in the 70's. The company would give him all the money they thought he'd need when he left, so the cheaper he could travel the more cash was his at the end. After a few trips he had a bowser mounted tight up behind the cab that I think he filled in Libya (?) for pence, but was enough for a big chunk of the trip!!!

Perhaps we'll see a few campervans doing this in the future? Towing what appears to be a Smartcar, but is in fact several thousand litres of fuel bought cheaply while on hols 

Jason


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

As of this morning at Esso in Ascot High Street:
Diesel 130.9
95 Unleaded 124.9

The Pound has been drifting down against the Euro over the last day or so, perhaps due to small trading volumes. It fell below 1.16 this morning, but has just recovered.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

Hi

£1.28 in this neck of the woods, compared to about 95p per litre in Luxembourg.

Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In Crediton (Mid Devon!) it is £1.25.9 for diesel and £1.22.9 for unleaded....

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Maybe not a fair comparison, but here diesel is R7.35 litre which, based on today's Rand/GBP exchange rate, which is around 30% down on last year, works out to £0.71 litre.

South Africa does have a bit of an advantage in being able to manufacture considerable amounts of petrol and diesel from coal.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

In Burnley, lancs. £124.9 diesel at Morrisons.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cheap fuel*

we used to smuggle us dollars cash over the border into nigeria and fill up with 1000 litrs of fuel in drums under the floor of the lorry. used to cost us a bottle of spanish cava to sweeten the border guards..i do miss Africa sometimes


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Chasper,
What part of North Devon are you from? I'm from Barnstaple.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

126.9 for diesel at Tesco, Yeovil this morning.


Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: cheap fuel*



andyandsue said:


> we used to smuggle us dollars cash over the border into nigeria and fill up with 1000 litrs of fuel in drums under the floor of the lorry. used to cost us a bottle of spanish cava to sweeten the border guards..i do miss Africa sometimes


Sounds a familiar sort of story - It was a long drive from Mozambique to Angola with a truckfull of Kalashnikovs destined for the UNITA fighters in Angola. I now shudder at the memory.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

126.9p - Shell garage at Carland Cross between Truro & Newquay on A30.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We seem to be lucky here in Leyland (perhaps something to do with Morrisons/Tesco/Sainsburys within a mile of one another?). 120.9 for unleaded, 123.9 for diesel at Morrisons.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: cheap fuel*



tonyt said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > we used to smuggle us dollars cash over the border into nigeria and fill up with 1000 litrs of fuel in drums under the floor of the lorry. used to cost us a bottle of spanish cava to sweeten the border guards..i do miss Africa sometimes
> ...


You can say thanks to me then Tony as I helped commission Sasol 2 and 3 in Secunda. Without me, you would only have a pushbike. :lol: :lol:

As for those AK's you took up to Angola, some of them probably got into the wrong hands eventually and were used to shoot at me when I was on the Diamond Mines in Lucapa and Luzamba. 8O

A bottle of Klipdrift Export brandy will be enough to stop me holding a grudge against you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ye lets blockage a couple of refineries

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jimmyd0g said:


> I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?


Steady on Jimmy . . . we are British you know!! :roll:

Dave :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?


You Starting the first Blockade then?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

£1.25 a Litre is the Average around our part of the NW. That is in the Cities of Manchester and Liverpool and surrounding towns.

See where we are in this table


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?
> ...


Oh no we're not, we are wimps. We sit back and take everything that is thrown at us. We've been doing it for years, we elect a few idiots to act on our behalf and then let them fill their pockets with our hard earned money. Not only that! we also let them fill the pockets of every other visitor to our country.

Those people who we elect to run our country love to give our money away. I could go on but then I will be accused of being a racist.

I will go a step further and say a Nation of Fools.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

teemyob said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?
> ...


No, I didn't get involved in the last blockades / protest either. However, I do find it fascinating (& this is why I might be guilty of sending this thread to the bar) that the road transport lobby, amongst other others, couldn't wait to take part in protests under a _Labour_ government & yet now that we have a _Conservative_ led coalition the same road transport lobby seems remarkably silent.


----------



## scotscougar (Oct 9, 2010)

jimmyd0g wrote: ‹ Select › 
I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases? 


You Starting the first Blockade then?

Why blocade the refinary its not them putting the price up maybe major roads and city should be blocaded then the government will be affected more than blocading refinarys - Isay Blockade the M25 and all routes into any major city.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't worry people! Our glorious new government is absolutely breaking its' back to lower the taxation levels......... Oh - oh to much brandy, then I woke up! :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

jimmyd0g said:


> I really don't want to be the party pooper who pushes this into the subs bar, so I'm choosing my words carefully, but why no public outcries & massed roadblocks like there were a few years ago, to protest at the increases?


Because the plebs have been preconditioned to the fact that things are going to be tough.. like lambs to the slaughter they/we saunter.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh you lucky people - travelling from Teesside to Norfolk today I passed (certainly didn't stop at!) garages with diesel at £134.9 (near Thirsk) then £135.9 (Sutterton, near Boston) per litre.

I wonder what it will be when I have to fill up in Norwich on Wednesday?

Happy New Year - Gordon


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Here in N. Ireland fuel is usually more expensive than the rest of the UK. Petrol, diesel, lpg, heating oil, electricity etc.

Today as i passed the local ASDA i notice that diesel has risen to £1.25.9 the highest it has been for some time.

I got a fill of oil for the house on 23rd Dec. 832 ltr for £463. the docket says 53p / lt ex vat.

So for once it seems to pay to be an island some were off the coast of Europe!!!

Davy


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

£1.38 at the Bp station on the A47 just outside Swaffham.

If your passing & know Waitrose in Swaffham & you`ve go any sence take a small detour, they`re a few pence cheaper.

RIP OFF BRITAIN comes to mind yet again. :evil:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: cheap fuel*



747 said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > ..................................
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: cheap fuel*



tonyt said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > tonyt said:
> ...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I claim all my diesel as expenses. And get 80% of the VAT back too.
8) 
Just changed the accounts programme to 20% Vat in readiness for thee new year rush :!: 

Dave p


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Just got home after being in Cheshire, came through Marlborough and diesel in the high street garage was £1.36.9 8O dearest I've seen yet. Anyone going to Postern Hill should fill up before they hit Marlborough,What a rip off!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The cheapest in our part of Essex is £1.23.9. I have today though seen prices of £1.36.9 8O Absolutely scandalous.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you put chip fat in a 2.8 jtd?

If not, why not. :evil:


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*How much are you paying for diesel*

£136.9 for diesel at a garage on the Arundel Road, Worthing.
Other garages in the area cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bognor today just topped up at £1.32.9 or very close to £6. a gallon.

Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bognor today just topped up at £1.32.9 or very close to £6. a gallon.
> 
> Ray.


.........or about 25p/mile 8O 8O

curlyboy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

CurlyBoy said:


> .........or about 25p/mile 8O 8O
> curlyboy


How much do Taxi's charge 8O ?? :lol:


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*diesel*

65p a litre here.Just filled up.(Rio)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tesco Whistable £1.31.9


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

The Dearest I've seen in my area is £1.44 a Litre 8O or £6.12 a Gallon :evil:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a big protest going on these are the meeting places so be aware there will be traffic jams on these days

PROTEST PLEASE COME
Posted by Angela Hall at 14:39
january 22 2011
10 AM
Location Coryton Oil Refinery
The Manorway
Stanford le Hope, United Kingdom

More Info Essex SS17 9LL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday, February 5 · 8:00am - 10:30pm


Location Uk


More Info Dundee (Camperdown) Oil Refinery - DD1 3LG

Grangemouth Oil Refinery - FK3 9XQ

North Tees Oil Refinery - TS6 8JE

Killingholme, Grimbsy - DN40 3LW

South Killingholme - DN40 3DW

Eastham Oil Refinery, South Wirral - L65 1AJ

Stanlow (Shell) South Wirral L65 4HB

Milford Haven - Milford Haven Dyfed SA73 3JD

Pembroke (Texaco) - Pembroke Dyfed SA71 5SJ

Coryton (BP) Stanford-le-Hope Essex SS17 9LL

Fawley (Esso) SouthamptonHants SO45 1TX

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday, February 19 · 11:30am - 4:00pm
go slow in to london

Location Clacket Lane Service Station
Between Junction 5 - 6 clockwise M25

More Info SURREY TN16 2ER


----------

